# Ever See One of These?? 9mm rimfire Shotgun



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

9mm rimfire shotgun from Germany many years ago FR LANGENHAN ZELLA MEHLIS. I believe the first name is the maker and the last 2 are location. Was primarily used for Pub indoor shooting. Them Germans really know how to have fun, drink , Shoot, Drink, Shoot, ohh sh** my [email protected]!!, Just like barney Fife I only have 1 bullet for this beast.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

pretty cool


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like you can buy ammo for it.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

WW2 said:


> Looks like you can buy ammo for it.


Yes ammo is available at around 30.00 per box of 50 i think.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That thing is sweet! Bring it over to the store when you have a chance. I'll set up some targets in the stockroom and have at it. I'm sure my boss wouldn't mind at all


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

Is it 9mm Flobert?


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*9mm flobert*



smithnsig said:


> Is it 9mm Flobert?


 Yes I can make out 9mm flobert on the side, flobert?? does that mean shotshell?? or rimfire??


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

TraderDan said:


> Yes I can make out 9mm flobert on the side, flobert?? does that mean shotshell?? or rimfire??


http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/advanced_search_result.php?search_in_description=1&keywords=9mm+flobert&osCsid=g990ffsaa6cj9if4j0nqb59u85&x=13&y=11


----------

